# trauma to right eye



## adorfusionart (Nov 16, 2006)

I was cleaning my bettas tank when I slipped and dropped it. My fish were in it. One fish may have a trauma injury to his right eye. It is swollen and it is puffy.

Otherwise, he is acting normal right now. 

Does anyone have any idea of what I should do for him? Should I just watch him?


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

Can you g et a piture of it?
make shur you give him cleen water and healthy foods. How big is the tank? I sugest doing 50% waterchanges daily.


----------



## adorfusionart (Nov 16, 2006)

<a href="http://photobucket.com/" target="_blank"><img src="http://i86.photobucket.com/albums/k100/adorfusionart/11-16-2006-1006.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>

It's hard for me to get a good pic. However, this shows how much swelling there is.


----------



## adorfusionart (Nov 16, 2006)




----------



## adorfusionart (Nov 16, 2006)




----------



## adorfusionart (Nov 16, 2006)

The tank holds about 3 glasses of water.


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

the pic is not clear so i can't see good. is the fish's eye cloudy?


----------



## adorfusionart (Nov 16, 2006)

I wish I could get a better picture.









Yes, I think his eye is cloudy. It is kind of a white swelling. I can still see his eye. However, there is swelling over it. It is not red. 

Any suggestions to help him?


----------



## Bettaman (May 20, 2005)

Treat him with a dose of any Tropical fish medication that will fight off fungus and secondary infections such as Bettamax, Fungus Clear, or Macryrin. Not sure about the spelling of the last one. You can't do much for the physical damage but to hope it heals completely in time. But what you need to worry about is secondary infections to the damaged tissues cuz that will likely lead to fungus or ick. Keep his stress levels as low as possible and as recommended in the posts above do daily 50% water changes.


----------



## adorfusionart (Nov 16, 2006)

Thank you to those who replied. I bought some medicine. I found a very informative website. If anything like this happens to another fish, I think it could help out the next person a lot. How to care for a fish with trauma to the eye. pop eye.

Thank you again. I'm sure my fish will be fine.


----------

